# WMAA Summer Camp



## Bryson Ingram (Jun 29, 2004)

Please forgive me if I make any technical errors, as this will be my first post on Martial Talk 

I wanted to invite all the wonderful & interesting people from this message board to the WMAA Summer Camp in London, Ontario.

This camp will take place on August 13, 14 & 15 & will be featuring Datu Tim Hartman.

For more information please visit this web page,
http://www.lmaschool.com/seminar/AUG132004.htm

You can also go to my schools web page at,
http://www.lmaschool.com/

My E-mail is,
info@LMAschool.com

My phone # is,
1 519 474 7161

Thank you for your time & have a great day.


----------



## Bryson Ingram (Jul 5, 2004)

bump


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 5, 2004)

Looking forward to another great WMAA event, Bryson! :asian:


----------



## Bryson Ingram (Jul 6, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Looking forward to another great WMAA event, Bryson! :asian:


Thank's Paul, we hope to see you there.


----------



## Bryson Ingram (Aug 9, 2004)

Fellow Martial Artist

I just wanted to make a final note about the WMAA Summer Camp. If you have any interest in attending this event please notify me so that we can make the necessary arrangements. My business # is 519 474 7161.

There will be a cooler full of soda, water & other drinks for those who attend this event. For those who dont know me, I will also have a fresh pot of coffee available at all times. 

If you have any question or concerns about this event please e-mail me at info@lmaschool.com or visit my web site at www.lmaschool.com. 

Im looking forward to seeing everyone & enjoying a great camp. Thank you for putting up with me & have a great day.

Bryson Ingram


----------



## Bryson Ingram (Aug 12, 2004)

Unfortunately the risk of having only one instructor teaching at a seminar, is if that instructor is unable to teach then the entire event cannot take place.  Im very sorry to have to announce that due to circumstances that were unavoidable we will be postponing the WMAA summer camp.  If this is a inconvenience to anyone Im truly sorry.  Im sure everyone is disappointed to have missed this opportunity to train & get together.  
However, on a more positive note, I understand that Mr. Hartman will be running an instructors camp the last weekend of August.  No doubt this will be an excellent event & Im personally looking forward to it.  
I apologize for this cancellation & thank everyone who planned to come to this event.
Bryson Ingram


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 12, 2004)

Bryson keep us posted on when the event is re-scheduled.  I might even be able to make it down then.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Aug 12, 2004)

just got off the phone with renegade and he is totally bummed out about not being able to teach this weekend,get better soon buddy! and rob now that i look at your avatar that is definitely you only without the toonie in your mouth oh wait a sec that's me i forgot!
later
jay artyon:


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 12, 2004)

You gotta remeber I only use $5 or better to attract attention.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 14, 2004)

Greetings-

As Bryson had mentioned, I was not able to teach at the camp this weekend.  This is due to a back injury that has not shown any improvement in the last two weeks.  Last weekend I taught a seminar in the DC area where I was forced to take several breaks due to this condition.  Trying to be responsible as possible, I felt that I would do a disservice to the participants of our Canadian camp by having to take breaks during the training session.  If it was a one session seminar, it would be one thing.  With it being a three day training camp, I wouldn't want to risk any compromises in quality instruction.  Mr. Ingram and I have already begun trying to find a future date for this event.  I apologize for any inconveniences this may have caused and will be resting up the next couple weeks to prepare for the instructors camp here in Buffalo.  For the record, this is not a career ending injury, I just need a little R&R (which I rarely give myself) to recover from this.  

Respectfully yours,


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 14, 2004)

Get better soon Sumo Tim!!

Kiaiaiaiaiaiaiaai aiaiaiii aiaiaiia ia!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 14, 2004)

Datu, I wish you a speedy and complete recovery.  Get your rest.  The MA family needs you healthy. :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 14, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Datu, I wish you a speedy and complete recovery.  Get your rest.  The MA family needs you healthy. :asian:




Don't worry, it's only a flesh wound. :rofl:


----------

